# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  دانلود نرم افزار مطب رایگان

## sinashahab

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز

امروز قصد دارم ورژن رایگان برنامه مدیریت مطب اکسیر را براتون به رایگان دانلود بذارم.
نصب و این چیزاش هم خیلی سادست.





*امکانات و قابلیت های برنامه:* حذف پرونده های دستی تولید شماره پرونده خودکار شبکه بودن نرم افزار امکان تهیه نسخه پشتیبانی وارد کردن تشخیص و مشخص شدن داروها




 دارای سیستم وقت دهی بیمار گزارش و چاپ شرح حال هر یک بیماران گزارش و چاپ ویزیت ها به همراه درآمد محیطی ساده و کاربر پسند پشتیبانی از تمام ویندوزها




 مشاهده سوابق مراجعه بیمار قابلیت تعریف انواع بیمه قابلیت افزودن تغییر و حذف پرونده مدیریت وضعیت پذیرش قابلیت بایگانی کردن عکس های پزشکی





نرم افزار مدیریت مطب اکسیر  در دو نسخه منشی (بخش پذیرش) و پزشک (بخش ویزیت) به منظور سهولت در کارها و  کاهش زمان در مطب توسط تعدادی از بهترین مهندسان و پزشکان طراحی گردیده  است.
اکسیر که با شعار نگرشی متفاوت در مدیریت مطب پا به این عرصه  گذاشته است بر این تلاش است که با کاهش خطاهای انسانی و سیستمی کردن تمامی  فرآیندهای مطب، مدیریتی آسان را برای تمامی پزشکان به وجود بیاورد.
بر اساس تخصص پزشکان در این نرم افزار امکاناتی به برنامه اضافه می شود تا بتوانند متناسب با روش های خود به امر طبابت بپردازند.


*دانلود نرم افزار مدیریت مطب رایگان

*
جهت مشاهده وب سایت و یا درخواست آخرین نسخه به سایت Exircmp.com مراجعه نمایید

----------


## elenak81

بسیار مفید بود مرسی دوست گرامی



جزوه استاتیک ثبت در گوگل گردنبند چوکر ph متر

----------


## darna_computer

سلام دوستان. از نرم افزاری که بصورت رایگان گذاشتید خیلی ممنونم. یه نرم افزار مطب رایگان در لینک زیر هست که من نصبش کردم. میخواستم برید نصبش کنید و بگید کدومش از لحاظ نمای گرافیکی یا همون UI برای مصرف کننده بهتر میتونه باشه. میخوان ازشون الهام بگیرم توی پروژه ای که خودم قراره کار کنم استفاده کنم.
این هم عکس صفحه ی اصلی نرم افزار:




لینک دانلود:
http://isofts.ir/MyProg/NabzSetup10.exe

----------


## mrsz.mrsz.mrsz

*مدارک لازم برای وقت توریستی سفارت یونان چیست ؟*
کلیه مدارک ترجمه با مهر تایید دادگستری و وزارت امور خارجه
شناسنامه (نیاز به ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه و کپی از تمامی صفحات آن)
گذرنامه (کپی از پنج صفحه ی اول پاسپورت و صفحاتی که مهر ویزا یا لیبل ویزا دارند)
فرم تکمیل شده ی ویزای شینگن
دعوتنامه (در صورتی که از شخص و یا سازمان و یا نهاد خاصی دعوتنامه دارید)
دو قطعه عکس 4 * 3 (عکس رنگی , به تازگی گرفته شده باشد , واضح , بدون عینک , گردی صورت کاملا معلوم باشد , عکس از بالای شانه تا بالای سر باشد)
پرینت حساب بانکی 3 ماه گذشته با گردش مالی مناسب
ضمانت نامه بانکی به ارزش صد میلیون ریال به ازای هر نفر
مدرک تحصیلی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از آخرین مدرک تحصیلی و دو سری کپی از آن )
سند ملکی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از سند ملکی متقاضی یا همسر به همراه کپی از تمامی صفحات آن , اختیاری می باشد)
پول نقد (مبلغ 60 یورو پول نقد برای ارائه به سفارت)
هتل (اصل و تصویر رزرو هتل یا هتل ها در صورت دارا بودن برنامه ی سفر)
بلیط هواپیما (رزرو بلیط هواپیما)
بیمه ی مسافرتی برای تمام زمان اقامت در کشور یونان به همراه اصل و کپی آن

مدارک لازم برای تعیین وقت ملاقات سفارت یونان چیست ؟
تصویر صفحه اول پاسپورت به 09031991712 تلگرام شود
عکس 4*3 به 09031991712 تلگرام شود
شماره تلفن در دسترس ، جهت هماهنگی و پیگیری به 09031991712 تلگرام شود
فرم ویزای شنگن (جهت دانلود به پایین صفحه مراجعه نمایید) در word به صورت کامل پر شود و فایل word به 09031991712 تلگرام شود
 ویزا شنگن
این ویزا مخصوص کسانی است که قصد دارند به کشورهای محدوده شنگن وارد شوند و ساکن یا اتباع کشورهایی غیر از کشورهای محدوده شنگن هستند
یک ویزای شنگن دارای دو تاریخ مشخص است:
یکی تاریخ اعتبار ویزا
 دیگری تعداد روزهای مجاز ویزا که حداکثر ۹۰ روزه است
اگر تاریخ اعتبار ویزای شما گذشته باشد حتی اگر تعداد روزهای مجاز ویزای شما هنوز باقی مانده باشد، ویزای شنگن شما باطل تلقی می گردد
همچنین تعداد دفعات ورود شما به محدوده شنگن در ویزای شما توسط یک کدمشخص می شود این کد می تواند ۲،۱ یا ارقام بالاتر و یا نامحدود باشد.
کد ۱ به معنی یکبار ورود (سینگل) است و یعنی اینکه پس از یکبار ورود و خروجتان از شنگن، ویزایتان بدون توجه به تاریخ اعتبار و روزهای مجاز آن باطل خواهد شد.
کد ۲ و ارقام بالاتر به معنی آن است که به دفعاتی که در ویزا مشخص شده می توانید به شنگن وارد شوید و پس از استفاده از تعداد دفعات مجاز ورود، ویزایتان بدون توجه به تاریخ اعتبار و روزهای مجاز آن باطل خواهد شد.
کد نامحدود (مالتیپل) به معنی ورود نامحدود به محدوده شنگن است و شما می توانید در مدت اعتبار ویزا و تعداد روزهای مجاز درون ویزایتان به شنگن وارد و خارج شوید
انواع ویزای شنگن
نوع ویزای شنگن هم مهم است، ویزای شنگن در ۴ نوع صادر می شود:
ویزای نوع A :ویزای ترانزیت است یعنی مسافر حق خروج از فرودگاه را ندارد و می تواند فقط در یکی از فرودگاههای شنگن پرواز خود را تعویض و راهی کشوری در خارج از شنگن گردد
ویزای نوع B : ویزای عبور است یعنی مسافر حق خروج از فرودگاه را دارد و میتواند از شنگن بعنوان منطقه عبوری استفاده نماید تا از طریق زمینی خود را به کشور دیگری غیر شنگن برساندویزای نوع C : ویزای توریستی است که اکثر ایرانیان با آن وارد شنگن می شوند
ویزای نوع D : ویزای بلندمدت است که معمولا تجار و بازرگانان ازآن استفاده می کنند تا بتوانند در طی سال بارها به شنگن وارد و از آن خارج شوند
توجه کنید که اگر بخواهید بیش از ۹۰ روز در محدوده شنگن بمانید، دیگر نیازی به ویزای شنگن ندارید بلکه باید درخواست اقامت بدهید و از طریق سفارت پیگیر مراحل اقامتی خود باشید، درضمن اگر از ۹۰ روز اقامت خود در محدوده شنگن استفاده کنید، باید حتما ۳ ماه خارج از شنگن بمانید تا بتوانید مجددا ویزای شنگن دریافت کنید. البته در صورت داشتن دلایل ویژه می توانید برای حداکثر یکسال هم ویزای شنگن دریافت کنید
داشتن ویزای شنگن لزوما به معنی تضمین ورود به محدوده شنگن نیست، یعنی اینکه اگر شما ویزای شنگن خود را از یونان گرفته باشید ولی از فرانسه وارد شنگن شوید مقامات مرزی شنگن در فرانسه می توانند به دلایلی کاملا قانونی به شما اجازه ورود نداده و شما را به کشوری در خارج از شنگن اخراج کنند مسافر ورودی به شنگن باید همیشه خود را آماده سوالات احتمالی از جمله هدف از سفر، آدرس محل اقامت و مدارکی دال بر توانایی پرداخت هزینه های اقامت نماید
برای اخذ ویزای شنگن راههای مختلفی وجود دارد. ساده ترین راه اقدام از طریق تور مسافرتی و اخذ ویزای نوع C می باشد که البته باید برای اخذ آن پرینت حساب بانکی، پرینت آخرین فیش حقوقی، چک بانکی در وجه آژانس و یا سند ملکی به نام خودتان را از قبل آماده کنید تا ضمانت برگشتتان از سفر باشد. راههای دیگر، دریافت دعوت نامه رسمی جهت بازدید از فامیل، دریافت دعوت نامه از یک شرکت معتبر مبنی بر حضور در یک نمایشگاه بین المللی ومی باشند

ویزای توریستی یونان
*ویزای توریستی یونان* مخصوص سفرهای تفریحی کوتاه مدت یا دیدار با اعضای خانواده و بستگان است. اگر تصمیم به تحصیل یا کار در یونان دارید این نوع ویزا مناسب نیست و باید برای ویزای تحصیلی یونان یا ویزای کار اقدام کنید. اعتبار ویزای توریستی بستگی به تصمیم سفارت و نوع درخواست شما دارد. پس از صدور ویزا سفارت برچسب ویزا را در گذرنامه شما می‌چسباند. این برچسب شامل تمام اطلاعات اصلی ویزا مانند تاریخ اعتبار و میزان دفعاتی که می‌توانید با آن سفر کنید، می‌شود.
اولین مرحله برای درخواست ویزای هر کشوری، پر کردن فرم تقاضای ویزا است. این فرم را می‌توانید به صورت حضوری از بخش ویزای سفارت یونان دریافت کنید. فرم تکمیل شده را همراه با سایر مدارک لازم به صورت حضوری به سفارت ببرید و وقت را نیز به صورت حضوری بگیرید. در تاریخی که به عنوان وقت ملاقات و تحویل مدارک برای شما مشخص شده، باید در محل سفارت برای تحویل مدارک و انجام مصاحبه حاضر باشید.
تصمیم سفارت در مورد ویزا بستگی به مجموعه‌ای از عوامل از جمله کامل بودن مدارک و مصاحبه حضوری شما در سفارت دارد.
ویزای توریستی یونان، به کسانی تعلق می‌گیرد که با هدف گردشگری، قصد اقامت چند روزه تا سه ماهه را در این کشور دارند. کشور یونان عضو اتحاد شنگن است از این رو برای سفر به یونان نیاز به ویزا شنگن خواهید داشت.
جهت دریافت ویزای شنگن حضور شخص متقاضی در تاریخ تعیین شده از طرف سفارت جهت انگشت نگاری و مصاحبه الزامی است.  وقت مصاحبه تنها به صورت تلفنی داده خواهد شد. فراموش نکنید که ویزای توریستی به شما اجازه‌ی کار نمی‌دهد و برای اشتغال در یونان، احتیاج به صدور مجوز کار دارید.
اولین مرحله برای درخواست ویزای هر کشوری، تکمیل فرم تقاضای ویزا است. فرم درخواست ویزا باید در دو نسخه و برای هر فرد به طور جداگانه تکمیل شود
مدارکی که باید علاوه بر فرم پر شده درخواست ویزا، در وقت ملاقات و انجام مصاحبه همراه داشته باشید را در ادامه به همراهان همیشگی ارائه می‌دهیم.
شناسنامه (نیاز به ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه و کپی از تمامی صفحات آن)
گذرنامه : مدت اعتبار حداقل دو ماه بیش از خاتمه اعتبار ویزای درخواستی  (کپی کلیه صفحات روی کاغذ A4)
پر کردن فرم درخواست روادید برای هر فرد بصورت جداگانه
دعوتنامه (در صورتی که از شخص و یا سازمان و یا نهاد خاصی دعوتنامه دارید)
دو قطعه عکس 4 *6 (عکس رنگی , به تازگی گرفته شده باشد , واضح , بدون عینک , گردی صورت کاملا معلوم باشد )
گواهی حساب بانکی
الف- حساب جاری : کارکرد شش ماه آخر        ب- حساب های دیگر (اعم از پس انداز و غیره )
ضمانت نامه بانکی به ارزش صد میلیون ریال به ازای هر نفر
مدرک تحصیلی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از آخرین مدرک تحصیلی و دو سری کپی از آن )
سند ملکی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از سند ملکی متقاضی یا همسر به همراه کپی از تمامی صفحات آن , اختیاری می باشد)
گواهی اشتغال به کار
الف- پزشکان : ترجمه پروانه مطب و ترجمه کارت نظام پزشکی ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ب- مشاغل آزاد: ترجمه جواز کسب ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ج- مشاغل دولتی : ارائه گواهی اشتغال به کار از سازمان یا نهاد مربوطه فیش حقوقی و ترجمه رسمی هر دو مدرک به انگلیسی در دارالترجمه رسمی ، ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ه- دانش آموزان، دانشجویان ، معلمان، اساتید و اعضاء هیئت علمی دانشگاه : نامه اشتغال به تحصیل یا اشتغال به کار از مدرسه و یا دانشگاه مربوطه به همراه ترجمه آن ممهور به مهر دادگستری و مهر تائید اداره مجلات وزارت امور خارجه
پول نقد (مبلغ 60 یورو پول نقد برای ارائه به سفارت)
هتل (اصل و تصویر رزرو هتل یا هتل ها در صورت دارا بودن برنامه ی سفر)
بلیط هواپیما (رزرو بلیط هواپیما)
بیمه ی مسافرتی برای تمام زمان اقامت در کشور یونان به همراه اصل و کپی آن روی A4
در صورت داشتن سند مالکیت غیر منقول(بنام متقاضی) ارائه اصل و ترجمه آن ممهور به مهر دادگستری و مهر تائید اداره 
مدارک تجاری
شناسنامه (نیاز به ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه و کپی از تمامی صفحات آن)
گذرنامه : مدت اعتبار حداقل دو ماه بیش از خاتمه اعتببار ویزای درخواستی  (کپی کلیه صفحات روی کاغذ A4)
پر کردن فرم درخواست روادید برای هر فرد بصورت جداگانه
دعوتنامه (در صورتی که از شخص و یا سازمان و یا نهاد خاصی دعوتنامه دارید)
دو قطعه عکس 4 *6 (عکس رنگی , به تازگی گرفته شده باشد , واضح , بدون عینک , گردی صورت کاملا معلوم باشد )
گواهی حساب بانکی
الف- حساب جاری : کارکرد شش ماه آخر        ب- حساب های دیگر (اعم از پس انداز و غیره )
ضمانت نامه بانکی به ارزش صد میلیون ریال به ازای هر نفر
مدرک تحصیلی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از آخرین مدرک تحصیلی و دو سری کپی از آن )
سند ملکی (ترجمه ی رسمی دارالترجمه از سند ملکی متقاضی یا همسر به همراه کپی از تمامی صفحات آن , اختیاری می باشد)
گواهی اشتغال به کار
الف- پزشکان : ترجمه پروانه مطب و ترجمه کارت نظام پزشکی ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ب- مشاغل آزاد: ترجمه جواز کسب ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ج- مشاغل دولتی : ارائه گواهی اشتغال به کار از سازمان یا نهاد مربوطه فیش حقوقی و ترجمه رسمی هر دو مدرک به انگلیسی در دارالترجمه رسمی ، ممهور به مهر دادگستری
ه- دانش آموزان، دانشجویان ، معلمان، اساتید و اعضاء هیئت علمی دانشگاه : نامه اشتغال به تحصیل یا اشتغال به کار از مدرسه و یا دانشگاه مربوطه به همراه ترجمه آن ممهور به مهر دادگستری و مهر تائید اداره مجلات وزارت امور خارجه
پول نقد (مبلغ 60 یورو پول نقد برای ارائه به سفارت)
هتل (اصل و تصویر رزرو هتل یا هتل ها در صورت دارا بودن برنامه ی سفر)
بلیط هواپیما (رزرو بلیط هواپیما)
بیمه ی مسافرتی برای تمام زمان اقامت در کشور یونان به همراه اصل و کپی آن روی A4
در صورت داشتن سند مالکیت غیر منقول(بنام متقاضی) ارائه اصل و ترجمه آن ممهور به مهر دادگستری و مهر تائید اداره 
ویزای تجاری شنگن
تجارمی توانند با اخذ ویزای شنگن اروپا به تمامی کشورهای عضو پیمان اروپا سفر نمایند
معاهده شنگن قراردادی است که در سال ۱۹۸۵ میلادی جهت ورود آزاد ساکنین کشورهای اروپایی بدون نیاز به ویزا و کاهش مشکلات رفت و آمد به امضای ۵ کشور آلمان، فرانسه، هلند، بلژیک و لوکزامبورگ رسید و دراکتبر سال ۱۹۹۰ میلادی پس از اتحاد آلمان شرقی و غربی، مجددا با امضای آلمان تکمیل گردید
:کشورهای عضو محدوده شنگن عبارتند از ۲۸ کشور
آلمان، فرانسه، ایتالیا، اسپانیا، پرتقال، هلند، بلژیک، لوکزامبورگ، سوئد، نروژ، فنلاند، دانمارک، لیتوانی، لتونی، لهستان، مجارستان، اتریش، استونی، اسلواکی، اسلوانی، چک، ایسلند، مالت و یونان
همچنین لازم به ذکراست در سال ۲۰۰۹ میلادی چهار کشور قبرس ، بلغارستان ، رومانی و سوئیس به طور کامل مفاد این پیمان را قبول کرده اندو رسماً وارد شنگن شده اند
کشورهای عضو اتحادیه اروپا ( ۲۷ کشور ) را نباید با کشورهای محدوده شنگن ( ۲۸ کشور) اشتباه گرفت. ) کشورهای عضو اتحادیه اروپا شامل ۲۷ کشور یعنی ۲۴ کشور از محدوده شنگن (بجز نروژ و ایسلند) بعلاوه ۳ کشور رومانی، انگلستان و ایرلند می باشند، به همین دلیل ویزای ساکنین و اتباع این سه کشور جهت ورود به منطقه شنگن بی اعتبار است و این افراد باید هنگام ورود و خروج از کشورهای محدوده شنگن مورد کنترل مرزی قرار بگیرند
کشورهای نظیر لیختن اشتاین، کرواسی، صربستان، مقدونیه، اوکراین، مولداوی و آندورا نه عضو اتحادیه اروپا هستند و نه عضو محدوده شنگن پس برای ورود به این کشورها نیاز به ویزای جداگانه دارید و ساکنین و متعاقبا اتباع این کشورها نیز برای ورود به سایر کشورهای اروپایی نیاز به ویزای شنگن دارند.
مدارک لازم جهت وقت تحصیلی سفارت یونان چیست ؟
ویزای دانشجوی که از کنسولگری یونان باید دریافت کنید.
مدارک شناسایی معتبر :گذرنامه، عکس
گواهی نامه از حمایت مالی( اثبات منابع مالی)
گواهی عدم سو پیشینه
گواهی سلامت
ریز نمرات تحصیلی
گواهینامه زبان
نامه پذیرش تحصیلی از دانشگاه­های یونان
آدرس سفارت یونان
مسافرین محترمی که قصد مراجعه حضوری به سفارت یونان را دارند آدرس این کنسولگری به شرح زیر است
آفریقا(جردن)- بلوار ‏اسفندیار- پلاک ۴۳‏

بیمه مسافرتی خارج از کشور
*بیمه مسافرتی* ابزار مناسبی است برای حفاظت از سلامتی در برابر اتفاقاتی که ممکن است در حین سفر برای مسافر بوجود آید، بطوریکه می تواند هزینه های مالی و استرس های ناشی از آن را در مسافرت کاهش دهد. اکثر ما زندگی پرمشغله ای داریم که باید بین زندگی و کارمان تعادل برقرار کنیم.
مسافرت یکی از عواملی است که برای گذران اوقات فراغت انتخاب می شود. در طول سفر نیز مسافر انتظار دارد زمانی را که برای استراحت خود در نظر گرفته است، اگر حادثه ناگهانی برای او یا همراهانش اتفاق بیفتد، از نظر مالی نگرانی نداشته باشد. بنابراین هنگام مسافرت به یکی از کشورهای خارجی باید از *بیمه سفر* استفاده شود تا مسافر بتواند در مواقع لزوم از آن بهره مند شود.

چرا باید بیمه مسافرتی بخرم؟
بدلیل شرایط آب و هوایی و غذا های نامناسب دچار گرمازدگی، مسمومیت و بیماری شده و نیاز به مراقبت های پزشکی دارید.
چمدان  خود را در فرودگاه گم کرده اید و نیاز به وسایل ضروری دارید.
کیف خود را گم کرده اید و داروهای شما در آن بوده است. شما نیاز به خرید دارو هایتان دارید.
کیف پول و مدارک شما به سرقت رفته است و شما به پول و مدارک جدید نیاز دارید.
بدلیل بیماری یا فوت نزدیکان مجبور به بازگشت از سفر خود هستید.

تفاوتی ندارد که شما یک سفر چند روزه و یا سفری بلند مدت در پیش دارید، *مجموعه ویزا پارت* با اخذ نمایندگی بیمه مسافرتی* سامان* با آگاهی از تمامی نیازها و مشکلات احتمالی مسافران کاملترین *بیمه نامه مسافرتی* را با مناسبترین هزینه  در اختیار شما قرار میدهد.
هم اکنون با استفاده از استعلام سریع و آنلاین و با ارائه کپی گذرنامه و مدت اقامت و مقصد سفرتان اقدام به خریدنمایید تا سفری ایمن ، مطمئن و آرام را با *خدمات مجموعه ویزا پارت* تجربه کنید.
دریافت بیمه مسافرتی
مسافران محترمی که قصد سفر به کشور های مختلف ، از جمله کشورهای اروپایی را دارند می توانند برای اخذ بیمه مسافرتی از خدمات مجموعه ویزا پارت استفاده کرده و بیمه نامه مسافرتی را دریافت کنند.

نحوه اخذ بیمه مسافرتی
مسافران گرامی برای دریافت بیمه مسافرتی می توانند با مجموعه ویزا پارت تماس گرفته و از خدمات و امتیازات بیمه مسافرتی بهرمند شوند. برای این منظور می توانید با شماره های *86043219* و *09031991712* تماس حاصل فرمایید. 
مهمترین مزایای بیمه نامه مسافرتی 
پرداخت هزینه های پزشکی و بستری در بیمارستان در خارج از کشور
جابجایی یا بازگرداندن بیمه شده به کشور در طول مدت سفردر صورت بروز بیماری یا وقوع حادثه
پرداخت هزينه هاي فوريت هاي دندان پزشكي
بازگشت اعضای بلافصل خانواده همراه بیمه شده به کشور
بازگرداندن جسد متوفی
مساعدت حقوقی
سرقت و یا مفقود شدن گذرنامه، گواهینامه رانندگی و شناسنامه در خارج از کشور
بازگردادن کودکانی که بی سرپرست مانده اند
ارسال پیام ها و اطلاعات مراجع درمانی در مواقع اضطراری
بازگشت اضطراری به کشور به دلیل فوت یکی از اعضای نزدیک خانواده
خدمات مربوط به تاخیر در ورود چمدان ها
خدمات مربوط به تأخیر در پرواز هواپیما

مناطق گردشگری کشور صربستان 

کشور صربستان از کشور های زیبایی است که همه ساله گردشگران زیادی از ان بازدید می کنند این کشور زیبا دسترسی به اب های ازاد و دریا ها نداشته و دورتا دور ان کشور های مختلفی قرار گرفته اند.کشور صربستان با کشور هایی همچون مجارستان و رومانی و بلغارستان هم مرز می باشد این کشور در صنعت گردشگری به موفقیت های خوبی دست یافته است. در ادامه با ما همراه باشید تابا جاذبه های گردشگری کشور صربستان بیشتر اشنا شوید.
کشور صربستان در بخش جنوب شرقی اروپا و مرکز شبه جزیره بالکان قرار گرفته است. اگر به شمال این کشور سفر کنید جنگل‌های وسیع، سرسبز و انبوه آن مطمئنا شما را شگفت زده خواهد کرد. با حرکت به سمت جنوب این کشور تپه‌ها و کوه‌های فراوانی را میتوانید مشاهده کنید که عاشقان کوهنوردی را مجذوب خود میکند چراکه این کشور ۱۵ قله با ارتفاع بیش از ۲۰۰۰ متر از سطح دریا دارد.
اگر عاشق جنگل و سرسبزی هستید باید گفت که این کشور پنج پارک ملی به نام‌های Đerdap، Kopaonik، Sar ‎Mountains و Fruska Gora دارد که پوشش گیاهی و طبیعت آن در سالیان دراز بدون کوچکترین دست خوردگی در محدوده مرزهای این کشور واقع شده است.

----------

